
Bullshit Jobs - cameronbrown
https://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
tlb
Previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17433908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17433908)

